# Frühlingsabenteuer Auerhahnbalz



## ron (29. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne von meinen Erlebnissen "in der Wildnis" berichten. 

Ungefähr 2-3 km. von dort wo wir wohnen hatte ich letztes Jahr einen Balzplatz von Auerhähne entdeckt. Da war es allerdings schon Sommer und die wirkliche Balz schon vorbei. Deswegen wollte ich in diesem Frühling versuchen den Platz wieder zu finden, um dieses Abenteuer hautnah erleben zu können. Wie ich in einem anderen Thread schon beschrieben hatte, war es von Vorteil, dass es zumindest etwas höher immer noch Schnee gab/gibt. Ich musste dabei ein paar Stunden quer durch den Wald gehen um die entsprechende Spuren zu finden. Gleichzeitig ein paar hundert meter Steigung, teilweise durch Tiefschnee. 

Als erstes traff ich auf eine frische Elchspur. Es war deutlich, dass er mich gehört hatte (oder gerochen) und hat mit dem Kommando "Abteilung rechts!" die Flucht ergriffen.
  
Teilweise gab es schöne Ausblicke auf unserem "Hausberg" Nåpanuten (die bewaldete Kuppe in der Mitte vom Bild ;ca. 800 m.) mit dem Blefjell im Hintergrund.
   
Nachdem ich mich eine Weile in die Richtung bewegt hatte, wo ich den Platz vermutete, fand ich zu meiner Freude die erste Spuren. Die Vögel halten sich während der Balz ziemlich konzentriert bei dem Platz auf (der aber schon etwa ein Hektar gross sein kann) und deswegen war die Spur eine Bestätigung, dass ich auf dem richtigen Weg war. Als ich dann richtige Balzspuren fand, war die Freude noch mal grösser. 
  
Diese entstehen, weil der Hahn mit hängenden Flügel rumläuft    und "Flattersprünge" macht um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen. Deswegen die Streifen  und die Abdrücke im Schnee. Jetzt das Zelt aufgebaut, die Isomatte ausgerollt, die verschwitzte Sachen ausgezogen und rein in den Schlafsack!
 
Der Balz verläuft so, dass die Hähne schon am Abend, oft mit viel Lärm angeflogen kommen und sich in die Bäume setzen.Deswegen ist es sinnvoll vor Sonnenuntergang auf dem Platz zu sein um die Vögel nicht zu verjagen. Jetzt wird gebalzt, gegessen (Kiefernadeln) und geschlafen. Im Morgengrauen (ca. 04.30) geht es dann los. Zuerst wird im Baum gebalzt und dann geht es ab auf dem Boden, und rein ins "Vergnügen".  Alle Hähne haben ihr Revier, die wie Kuchenstücke zusammen gestzt sind. In der Mitte vom Kuchen ist der Balzplatz mit seinen unsichtbaren Grenzen. Wenn ein Hahn diese überschreitet, gibt es Drohungen vom Nachbar , oder es setzt sogar was hinter die Ohren. Der Auerhahn versucht dabei den Gegner an den Schnabel zu fassen um ihn dann mit den Flügeln zu verhauen. Wenn sie so richtig in Stimmung sind, können sie auch schon mal auf den Fotograf oder seine Tasche losgehen. Kann schon unangenehm werden,  habe aber so was zum Glück noch nicht selbst erlebt.:gdaumen Sitze ja im Zelt...

Die Morgenfrühe schafft Herausforderungen, was dem Fotolicht angeht. Da gibts es natürlich Ausschuss.
    
Obwohl das Ganze schon mit Anstrengung verbunden ist, ist es aber auch schon fast etwas magisches, dieses Schauspiel zu bewundern. Abends die Waldgeräusche zu geniessen und sich dabei richtig im Schlafsack ein zu kuscheln. Den Gesang der Rotdrossel, Wacholderdrossel und Rotkelchen zu zuhören. Den Balzflug der Waldschnepfen zu erleben und wie sich irgendwann die absolute Stille senkt.......

Noch etwas zur Ausstattung: EOS 40D, 17-40/f4, 300/f4, 70-200/f2,8, Kenko Konverter 1,5 und Berlebach Stativ.

Was mir leider noch nicht gelungen ist, ist das Ablichten der Hühner. Mal sehen was mir nocht so vor die Linse kommt! :beten1

LG



Ron


----------



## bekamax (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühlingsabenteuer Auerhahnbalz*

Hallo Ron,

danke fürs Zeigen! Toll! 

LG Karin


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühlingsabenteuer Auerhahnbalz*

Moin Ron,
meine allergrößte Hochachtung!
Welch' ein beschwerlicher Weg, um an diese Aufnahmen zu kommen!
Danke für's Zeigen.


----------

